
A Startup Is Automating the Lawsuit Strategy Peter Thiel Used to Kill Gawker - kawera
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/legalist-is-automating-the-lawsuit-strategy-peter-thiel-used-to-kill-gawker
======
probably_wrong
Small nitpick: The article is from august 24, and therefore reads

> many legal experts believe Gawker will eventually win its case on appeal,
> which will be too late to save the company

Gawker has already reached a settlement with Hulk Hogan[1], so there won't be
any appeal.

[1] [http://money.cnn.com/2016/11/02/media/gawker-hulk-
hogan/inde...](http://money.cnn.com/2016/11/02/media/gawker-hulk-
hogan/index.html)

